# WTF??? My chimney starter exploded!!!



## fired up (Mar 31, 2010)

Filled my weber chimney starter with royal oak lump charcoal, like I always do.
Put 2 sheets of crumpled newspaper in the bottom and lit it with a stick lighter, like I always do. Set it on the concrete driveway and waited for the coals to grey over, like I always do.

But this time for some reason after about 15 minutes it made a loud bang, knocked the chimney over, and blew a 8" diameter 1/2" deep hole in the concrete. 

Seriously, WTF?


----------



## torchrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I am no expert, but could it have been the heat sitting on the cold concrete, caused the concrete expand and give? I have heard of other instances of hot items causing concrete to crack.


----------



## placebo (Mar 31, 2010)

Bingo +1. There was a post here some time ago describing this exact same occurance. Do not use your chimney starters on concrete as it can explode.


----------



## fired up (Mar 31, 2010)

Alright then, lesson learned lol.


----------



## placebo (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank God nobody got hurt! Here is the post I was referring to:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=concrete


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 31, 2010)

It definitely was the concrete.  Never combine fire and concrete, especially concentrated like that.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 31, 2010)

Dang and I was gonna run home and give it a try... lol... just kidding.

Glad to here nobody got hurt! That is why I bought a $20 Weber Kettle on craigslist - gives me somewhere to light chimneys... and occasionaly grill.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 31, 2010)

that is the one of the craziest things I have heard.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the warning.  I typically use the cooking grate of my Weber kettle to put the chimney on while it is lit.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 31, 2010)

Well you live and learn, glad no one was hurt.  Makes for a good story when no harm no foul


----------



## grogger27 (Mar 31, 2010)

My brother darn near lost an eye using a cutting torch on a piece of metal sitting on the concrete sidewalk. The concrete just started snapping and popping. There was shrapnel everywhere.
Lucky no one was hurt.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Definitely the concrete. Too much heat. 
what I do is use my hibachi to rest the chimney starter on.


----------



## ozark rt (Mar 31, 2010)

An air pocket expanding due to the heat. This happened on a larger scale back in the mid 70's when Interstate 30 from Little Rock to Fort Worth had been completed. A couple of years later during one of those long stretches of days where the temp was over 100* the concrete lanes started exploding. Talk about some major potholes.


----------



## roscoe dog (Mar 31, 2010)

I use a 14 inch square path stone with a couple of bricks and set the starter on the bricks to get air under the starter.


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, I never even thought about such a thing happening. I have always set my chimneys on a couple of firebricks spaced apart, but only to get better airflow. Recently I switched to using the propane fryer to start them. Another example of a fool dodging a bullet without even knowing it.


----------



## polishmeat (Mar 31, 2010)

Just found this on the virtualweberbullet.com site regarding this. Scroll down to the peach colored box:

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/chimney.html

This should definitely be on the "have to know" list.


----------



## dangermouse (Mar 31, 2010)

holy crap!  I always start my chimey on my concrete patio, I had no idea it could explode!  Well there you have it, SMF not only saves bbq, it saves LIVES!!!  :p

would starting the chimney on a stack of bricks on top of the concrete work?  or do the bricks transfer heat?


----------



## rickw (Mar 31, 2010)

Been there done that. Extreme heat and concrete is very dangerous.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 31, 2010)

Bricks should be fine, something to keep it from getting in direct contact is the main thing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2010)

DUCK !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I think you have to put it on something else, or quit your Chef job & go into demolition---More money in Demo.
I set mine on a short cut-off of an I-Beam.

Bearcarver


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 31, 2010)

I use my weber smokey joe, used to use flat rocks but those break also...


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 31, 2010)

I use a small galvanized bucket, 2 or 3 gallon, with a 10 1/2" dia. grate sitting about 2" down from the top as a perch for my chimney. Nothing can over heat and as an added bonus the bucket catches all of the tiny embers that fall while the lump is catching fire.


----------



## okjsmoker (Mar 31, 2010)

One other thing to keep in mind, If you use an electric starter... you know the ones that look like a mini oven element, only keep it plugged in for 8-10 minutes otherwise it can overheat and explode too.

From the Maverick website...
IMPORTANT

The instructions above tell you to remove the electric starter from the charcoal after 8 minutes. The reason for this is that your electric starter will attain a temperature of 1000°F. This temperature will hasten the deterioration of your starter and with sufficient wind; the charcoal will melt the sheath of the element. If you leave you starter in the charcoal and if it is still plugged in, there is danger of explosion as the sheath reaches the melting point.


----------



## fired up (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, luckily no one was hurt, the dog and I both jumped 3 feet in the air though.


----------



## polishmeat (Mar 31, 2010)

You have got to post the pics man.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 31, 2010)

Rather not true in general, Fire brick is one of the most 
adequate , not face brik. Face brick will explode like a firecracker! Little small HOT, HOT chips going everywhere!

Fire brick are used to line masonary fire places and are "fired" to withstand this kind of heat.

Be careful everyone.


----------



## meateater (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds like the chimney companies need a warning label on them. I put mine on the grill so no problems here.


----------



## polishmeat (Mar 31, 2010)

I would love to see them putting warning labels that say that right on the chimney because of the SMF community.  Might be worthwile to send them emails or something, along with pics that support it.  or just a waste of time i dunno


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes heat on the cold cement equals boom boom.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 31, 2010)

That's a big azz hole! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I set mine in the driveway (we have stones) and have heard a few of them explode at times, glad I never put the chimney on concrete!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 31, 2010)

yup! i use one of these:


----------



## caveman (Mar 31, 2010)

It is good no one was hurt.  I use a small type grill to light my chimney as well.  The pieces of lump that fall through go into the grill for easy recovery.  Stay safe!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Apr 1, 2010)

I know when you try to cut steel with oxy/accet on concrete, the concrete does -a lot- of popping.  I learned that in my early years of welding.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## treegje (Apr 1, 2010)

that comes through moisture in the *concrete*

When heated it becomes steam
on the surface it is now problem,but when the heat goes deeper the steam can not get out

when the pressure is great enough to break *concrete*,it does that with much violence

a hole in the *concrete*,is the consequence

I always place it on the charcoal grill


----------



## caveman (Apr 1, 2010)

I like my smoked meats violence free, Thank you very much.


----------



## planeguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I learned this lesson tailgaiting at 8 AM in a parking lot.

I usually just use the side burner on the gas grill to light the coals. The Weber chiminy fits perfect.


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 3, 2010)

You've got me wondering about the fire pit i made in my backyard, i poured concrete in it for the bottom so all the hot logs and coals sit right on the concrete lol it burns very good always burns up what i put in it.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 3, 2010)

Patio blocks will blow up too. I have seen it happen!


----------

